# Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage



## Waldima (11. Oktober 2006)

Moin, Boardies,

habe gerade den Fangbericht von DorschChris (Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Boot/Kutter gefangen?) gelesen und mal wieder die Wut gekriegt, dass einige Leute bei den zur Zeit sehr schlechten Fängen auch stark untermaßige Fische abschlachten, um überhaupt etwas mitnehmen zu können.#q 

Ich will jetzt nicht wieder die permanent laufende Diskussion ums Mindestmaß anfangen - wie Bestände geschont oder vernichtet werden, muß jeder selbst wissen. *Ich wollte mich im Gegenteil einfach nur mal bei allen (echten) Anglern bedanken,* *die sich ans Mindestmaß halten*. Wer jetzt mit dem Kutter rausfährt, muß aus bekannten Gründen eben damit rechnen, leer auszugehen.

P.S.: Viele von uns Boardies (und sicher auch viele, die hier nicht Mitglied sind), haben deutlich Ihrem Ärger und Unverständnis über das Aus für die MS "Sirius 1" Luft gemacht. Wenn die Babydorsche gnadenlos abgeschlachtet werden, haben auch die Angelkutter bald gar nichts mehr zu fischen.

Gruß Waldima


----------



## Ronen (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Diese Problematik gilt nicht nur fürs Kutterangeln. Auch an den kleineren Vereinsseen macht es sich bemerkbar wenn jeder Fisch was auf die Rüb bekommt nur um nicht mit leeren Taschen heimzukommen.

Es ist leider einen nichtendene Geschichte und man verspürt Hilflosigkeit dem gegenüber!


----------



## hans albers (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

yo..
good posting.#6
einige sollten sich mal gedanken darüber machen,
was sie alles so abknüppeln und dabei dann auch
noch verärgert darauf reagieren , wenn man 
sie darauf anspricht.

greetz
hans


----------



## Stokker (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Meine Devise.
Wenn der Dorsch ein breites Genick hat , so, das ich ihn gut und sicher packen kann( das ist so ab ca. 50cm aufwärts, eher mehr ), dann passt er in meinen Eimer. Aber wenn er durchflutscht, nein, dann hat er in der Pfanne noch nichts verloren....
#6


----------



## Pike79 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Macht sich der Kutterkapitän denn nicht strafbar, wenn er die Einhaltung der mindestmaße auf seinem Kutter nicht durchsetzt?

Mfg, Markus


----------



## Stokker (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Ich glaube jeder kann selber kurz nachlesen das DorschChris nichts damit am Hut hat , sondern sich zu recht darüber aufgeregt hat...
Ich frage mich in diesem Zusammenhang immer warum die Kutterkapitäne das nicht von Anfang an unterbinden. Und zwar alle , damit es nicht heisst , geh zu dem , da kannste kleine auch mitnehmen.
Wenn alle Kapitäne darauf achten würden das sowas nicht vorkommt, dann würde es aufhören. Da bin ich mir sicher....


----------



## Chris`n`roll (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

good post!

Gruß, Christian der neulich nen 35er Zander mitnehmen musste...:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



> Macht sich der Kutterkapitän denn nicht strafbar, wenn er die Einhaltung der mindestmaße auf seinem Kutter nicht durchsetzt?


Nein, nach der Aneignung des Fisches ist der Angler "Eigentümer" und dem Kapitän bliebe dann nix übrig als den Angler anzuzeigen.

Aber erstens wid er keinen Kundne nazeigen, zum zweiten drüfte die Beweisführung schwierig werden, da die Fische bei Ankunft im Hafen meoist schon filetiert sind.


----------



## Waldima (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



Stokker schrieb:


> Ich glaube jeder kann selber kurz nachlesen das DorschChris nichts damit am Hut hat , sondern sich zu recht darüber aufgeregt hat...
> Ich frage mich in diesem Zusammenhang immer warum die Kutterkapitäne das nicht von Anfang an unterbinden. Und zwar alle , damit es nicht heisst , geh zu dem , da kannste kleine auch mitnehmen.
> Wenn alle Kapitäne darauf achten würden das sowas nicht vorkommt, dann würde es aufhören. Da bin ich mir sicher....


 
@Stokker
Wir sind uns absolut einig, dass DorschChris nicht einer dieser vielen Täter ist, sondern einer aus der hoffentlich noch viel größeren anderen Gruppe, die dieses Gebahren anwidert.
Auch DorschChris gilt natürlich mein Dank für sein Verhalten.
Sind die Babys alle abgeschlachtet, gehts wieder auf die letzten verbleibenden Muttis.

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Waldima (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



Pike79 schrieb:


> Macht sich der Kutterkapitän denn nicht strafbar, wenn er die Einhaltung der mindestmaße auf seinem Kutter nicht durchsetzt?
> 
> Mfg, Markus


 

@Pike79
Ich habe in Heiligenhafen auf einem Kutter mal eine Situation erlebt, in der der Decksmann einen Angler fragte, ob er den Fisch mitnehmen wolle, nachdem er einen Nemo auf die Planken gelegt hatte. Jedem war klar, was der Matrose damit ganz zaghaft sagen wollte: Der Fisch gehört wieder ins Wasser. Nur der stolze Fänger hat das offenbar nicht begriffen oder wollte es nicht begreifen, denn diesem jungen Dorschleben wurde ein viel zu frühes Ende gesetzt. Mehr als diese Frage zu stellen ist auch von Seiten der Besatzung nicht passiert.
Was ich auch schon erlebt habe: Wenn es an die vorletzte oder letzte Drift geht, wird gerne jeder Fisch mitgenommen, auch wenn Du eine Lupe brauchst, um das Tier an der Angel überhaupt zu erkennen und die Kiste außerdem schon gut gefüllt ist.
Ich habe allerdings auch schon ein positives Gegenbeispiel erlebt: Ein Angler hatte ein Lineal dabei und hat Fische vermessen, um bei Grenzfällen zu entscheiden, ob sie maßig waren.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## Stokker (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Wenn ich Käpt`n wäre...|krach: 

Ehrlich, ich kann so eine elende Fischräuberei nicht haben.
Aber da geht es eben um den Charakter, und den haben viele nicht.
Deswegen angel ich nicht mehr von Kuttern, das ist mir zu blöd.
Lieber tucker ich mit meinem Schlauchi erfolglos in der Nähe ,als mir in der Ferne das anzutun.
Die Besatzung eines jeden Kutters ist immer mit Schuld daran. Sie könnte es unterbinden.Aber dann haben sie Angst das keiner mehr mit ihnen fährt. So ein Blödsinn....


----------



## HD4ever (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

wie gut das ich mit meinen Gufis (ohne Beifänger) eher mit weniger, dafür aber höchst selten mit untermaßigen Dorschen in Berührung komme .... 
aber zu kleine kommen mir auch nicht mit nach haus ....
alles unter 50 fällt mir immer wieder regelmäßig ausser Hand ! |rolleyes


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



Waldima schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings auch schon ein positives Gegenbeispiel erlebt: Ein Angler hatte ein Lineal dabei und hat Fische vermessen, um bei Grenzfällen zu entscheiden, ob sie maßig waren.


 
Eigentlich hat jeder Angler etwas zum Messen des Fisches dabei zu haben. Ich kenne eigentlich keinen Angler vom DMV der keine Meßlatte beim Angeln dabei hat. Aber die "organisierten Angler" sind ja die "Bösen" da sie ja "Wettfischen" veranstalten. NEIN!!! Wir halten uns an Mindestmaße!!! Sorry.... aber das mußte mal raus. 

Schön das Du mal auf diese Idioten hinweist die eigentlich auf den Kuttern nicht zu suchen haben.


----------



## BennyO (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Ich habe mir mal eine Latte auf 38cm zurecht geschnitten, sodass ich in Grenzfällen, nur die Latte neben halten brauche.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Wenn ich daran denke,wieviel Probleme einige Angler mit der Einhaltung von Mindestmaßen haben,möchte ich mal deren Gesichter sehen,wenn ich `nen Dorsch release,der mein Höchstmass überschritten hat  

Aber wie die Überschrift schon sagt : reine Charaktersache.



Uli


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Wenn ich euch zum Thema Besatzung noch erzähl' was der Smutje gebracht hat fallt Ihr wie die Schuppen von den Bäumen; er mußte ja auch mal testen ob da was an Fisch geht oder ob nun alle an Bord einfach nur unangler sind.

Er hatte auch bald eine doublette an seinem System, die beiden hätten auch gerne noch 1 bis 2 Jahre abwachsen können, um zu stattlichen Dorschen zu werden!
Aber lieber läßt man die knapp maßigen Fische den ganzen Tag in der Kiste zu Stockfisch werden.
Ich bin nicht der Freund von vorschnellen Verurteilungen, aber das muß meiner Meinung nach nicht sein.

@ die Babykiller:
Denkt immer dran wenn ihr günstig bzw. viel Fisch für wenig Geld wollt, geht zum Discounter um die Ecke.
Für mich steht der Spaß im Vordergrung (aufschrei PETA) und nicht die Maße Fisch die ich Fange.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Waldima (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Wenn ich euch zum Thema Besatzung noch erzähl' was der Smutje gebracht hat fallt Ihr wie die Schuppen von den Bäumen; er mußte ja auch mal testen ob da was an Fisch geht oder ob nun alle an Bord einfach nur unangler sind.
> 
> Er hatte auch bald eine doublette an seinem System, die beiden hätten auch gerne noch 1 bis 2 Jahre abwachsen können, um zu stattlichen Dorschen zu werden!
> Aber lieber läßt man die knapp maßigen Fische den ganzen Tag in der Kiste zu Stockfisch werden.
> ...


 

Sehr gut!

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## Lotte (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

moin-moin,

klar ist die einhaltung von mindestmaßen reine charaktersache!!!

mir ist es unverständlich, wieso sich einige über diese bestehende gesetze und verordnungen hinwegsetzen. gerade weil es um ihr hobby geht!!! wenn man viel fisch zu günstigen preisen haben möchte, geht man am besten in ein fischgeschäft!!! denn daß des filet, welches wir beim angeln erbeuten, um einiges teurer ist, als gekauftes filet, dürfte jedem von uns klar sein.


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Moin!

Hab auch schon den einen oder anderen Mitangler stutzig bis wütend gemacht wenn ich mein Mindestmaß angelegt habe 

Ich sag mal so- Ein Lineal brauchen wir nicht :q

Wobei ich keinen verurteilen will der einen 38-50 Dorsch abknüppelt. 
Derjenige handelt absolut gesetzteskonform.
Ist halt ne Charakterfrage....


----------



## wuggi (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

hallo,
da ich dank kleinboot noch nie auf einem kutter war, habe ich hier mal eine frage:

wie werden die nemos auf einem kutter eigentlich zurueckgesetzt?
fliegen die einfach ueber bord oder gibt es aureichend kescher?


----------



## Goettinger (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



Lotte schrieb:


> wenn man viel fisch zu günstigen preisen haben möchte, geht man am besten in ein fischgeschäft!!! denn daß des filet, welches wir beim angeln erbeuten, um einiges teurer ist, als gekauftes filet, dürfte jedem von uns klar sein.




naja...also ne ausfahrt aufm kutter kostet rund 26€ im schnitt..und jetzt überleg mal was du rausholst wenn du nen guten tag hast...da haste meistens mehr als 2 kilo filet, welches im laden richtig teuer ist! erst vor ein paar tagen war bei uns im discounter dorschfilet im angebot(!!!) für knapp 18€! 

und zu den maßen: es is einfach nur ein eingeständnis ein schlechter angler zu sein wenn man untermaßige fische ohne triftigen grund schlachtet und nich released! gerade als angler sollte man naturfreund sein der auch spaß daran hat auch mal ohne fisch nach hause zu gehen oder mit nur wenig, dafür aber einen schönen tag gehabt zu haben!

Petri Heil! 
Goettinger


----------



## Lotte (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



Goettinger schrieb:


> naja...also ne ausfahrt aufm kutter kostet rund 26€ im schnitt..und jetzt überleg mal was du rausholst wenn du nen guten tag hast...da haste meistens mehr als 2 kilo filet, welches im laden richtig teuer ist! erst vor ein paar tagen war bei uns im discounter dorschfilet im angebot(!!!) für knapp 18€!



moin-moin,

ich möchte hier eigentlich ungerne off-topic werden, aber deine rechnung ist doch eine milchmädchenrechnung, sorry!!! du brauchst doch noch ne rute, pilker, gummifische usw.!!!! die an und abfahrt mußt du ja ebenfalls noch berechnen, sowie die dinge die du noch auf dem dampfer kaufst!!! 

wenn du wirklich alles mal berechnest kommst du mit locker auf einen kg-preis von über € 18,00!!! ich, für meinen teil, auf alle fälle, liegt eventuell aber auch daran, daß ich halt ein persönliches mindestmaß habe und mir die fische unter der größe auch immer regelmäßig aus der hand rutschen :q:q:q!!!! 

aber wie schon geschrieben ich will diesen thread durch diese überlegung nicht zerschreiben.


----------



## Goettinger (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

naja..ich fahre meistens 3-4 tage hintereinander raus..und dann sieht das schon wieder alles ein bissl anders aus..und ne rute pilker etc. kaufst du ja nich jedes mal neu wenn du rausfährsT!


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



Goettinger schrieb:


> naja..ich fahre meistens 3-4 tage hintereinander raus..und dann sieht das schon wieder alles ein bissl anders aus..und ne rute pilker etc. kaufst du ja nich jedes mal neu wenn du rausfährsT!



Hey Lotte!

Der Goettinger kommt noch dahinter


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wobei ich keinen verurteilen will der einen 38-50 Dorsch abknüppelt.
> Derjenige handelt absolut gesetzteskonform.
> Ist halt ne Charakterfrage....


 
Ich nehme lieber 3 Dorsche a' 40cm als einen von 70+ mit. Die größeren Dorsche produzieren auf jeden Fall mehr und besseren Rogen als die drei Dorsche zusammen (falls überhaupt schon laichbereit). Wer garantiert mir das gerade diese 3 Dorsche jemals die 70+ Größe erreichen würden. 

Finde diese scheinheiligen Aussagen mit den persönlichen Mindestmaßen immer zum kotzen, setzt lieber die Ü 70 zurück als die U 50. 

Ist halt ne Charakterfrage :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ich nehme lieber 3 Dorsche a' 40cm als einen von 70+ mit. Die größeren Dorsche produzieren auf jeden Fall mehr und besseren Rogen als die drei Dorsche zusammen (falls überhaupt schon laichbereit). Wer garantiert mir das gerade diese 3 Dorsche jemals die 70+ Größe erreichen würden.
> 
> Finde diese scheinheiligen Aussagen mit den persönlichen Mindestmaßen immer zum *kotzen*, setzt lieber die Ü 70 zurück als die U 50.
> 
> Ist halt ne Charakterfrage :m



Hmm nette Wortwahl... da fühlt sich wohl 
jemand auf den Schlips getreten  

"Wuuusaaaa" #6


----------



## Stokker (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



BennyO schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal eine Latte auf 38cm zurecht geschnitten, sodass ich in Grenzfällen, nur die Latte neben halten brauche.
> 
> 
> Gruß Benny


 

Bei mir gibt es keine Grenzfälle...  #6


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hmm nette Wortwahl... da fühlt sich wohl
> jemand auf den Schlips getreten
> 
> "Wuuusaaaa" #6


 
Falls du damit meinen solltest das ich untermaßige Fische entnehmen sollte, bist du bei mir an der falschen Adresse. 
Vielleicht einfach mal drüber Nachdenken was ich geschrieben habe und nicht so auf die Wortwahl achten, konnte ja nicht ahnen das sich jemand dran stört (gibt übrigends sogar einen Smilie fürs Kotzen also kann die Wortwahl gar nicht sooo schlimm sein).


----------



## Stokker (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ich nehme lieber 3 Dorsche a' 40cm als einen von 70+ mit. Die größeren Dorsche produzieren auf jeden Fall mehr und besseren Rogen als die drei Dorsche zusammen (falls überhaupt schon laichbereit). Wer garantiert mir das gerade diese 3 Dorsche jemals die 70+ Größe erreichen würden.
> 
> Finde diese scheinheiligen Aussagen mit den persönlichen Mindestmaßen immer zum kotzen, setzt lieber die Ü 70 zurück als die U 50.
> 
> Ist halt ne Charakterfrage :m


 

Bleib auf dem Teppich.Scheinheilig ist hier im Moment keiner.
Nur weil viele das persönliche Schonmass höher ansetzen, brauchst du nicht gleich zu kotzen.


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



Stokker schrieb:


> Bleib auf dem Teppich.Scheinheilig ist hier im Moment keiner.
> Nur weil viele das persönliche Schonmass höher ansetzen, brauchst du nicht gleich zu kotzen.


 
Hab ja nichts dagegen wenn das persönliche Schonmaß höher angesetzt wird, aber ich finds eben besser wenn man die Ü 70 zurück setzen würde. Es fällt natürlich leichter einen 40er zurück zu setzen als einen 75er aber ob's sinnvoller ist???

Damit es nicht wieder zum Streitgespräch wird ist dies hierzu mein letzte Posting. :m


----------



## laci (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber erstens wid er keinen Kundne nazeigen, zum zweiten drüfte die Beweisführung schwierig werden, da die Fische bei Ankunft im Hafen meoist schon filetiert sind.


 
Aber frage ich wie kann man eine untermäßige Dorsch filetieren???#c


----------



## Stokker (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Hab ja nichts dagegen wenn das persönliche Schonmaß höher angesetzt wird, aber ich finds eben besser wenn man die Ü 70 zurück setzen würde. Es fällt natürlich leichter einen 40er zurück zu setzen als einen 75er aber ob's sinnvoller ist???
> 
> Damit es nicht wieder zum Streitgespräch wird ist dies hierzu mein letzte Posting. :m


 

Mal ganz ehrlich. Findest du es echt Sinnvoll einen ordentlichen Dorsch von 75 cm, den du garantiert nicht jeden Tag fängst , zurückzusetzen weil du damit rechnest das er laicht ??
Ich nicht.So ein schöner 75 er vieleicht 2x im Jahr ist schon okay....
Wenn du es so für gut empfindest, soll es mir recht  sein. Obwohl Peta dazu ordentlich |bla:  macht.

Unter Laichdorschen verstehe ich andere Kaliber.Und um die mache ich ja bekanntlich einen Bogen .
Du kannst ruhig nochmal antworten, wir brauchen nicht zu streiten. Schliesslich haben wir beide " Charakter" :m ....


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



Stokker schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich. Findest du es echt Sinnvoll einen ordentlichen Dorsch von 75 cm, den du garantiert nicht jeden Tag fängst , zurückzusetzen weil du damit rechnest das er laicht ??


 
Ich denke schon das es sinnvoller wäre. Es heißt aber nicht das ich es auch machen würde. Kommt eben drauf an wieviel gefangen wird. 



> Ich nicht.So ein schöner 75 er vieleicht 2x im Jahr ist schon okay....


 
Klar... sind aber nicht auch 10 Dorsche der 50er Klasse in Ordnung???



> Wenn du es so für gut empfindest, soll es mir recht sein. Obwohl Peta dazu ordentlich |bla: macht.


 
Die schreien doch auch rum wenn man 40er zurück setzt...



> Unter Laichdorschen verstehe ich andere Kaliber.Und um die mache ich ja bekanntlich einen Bogen.


 
Natürlich gibt es andere Kaliber aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist nunmal wesentlich höher das ein 75er zum ablaichen kommt als ein 40er. Wenn genügend Fisch da ist kann man doch gerne mal den einen oder anderen Ü75 zurück setzen. 



> Du kannst ruhig nochmal antworten, wir brauchen nicht zu streiten. Schliesslich haben wir beide " Charakter" :m ....


 
Stimmt eigentlich :m :m :m


----------



## Stokker (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Okay, um die Berlinerisch /Münchner Allianz zu festigen kommst du nächste Woche hoch nach Fehmarn. dann fange ich dir ein paar 50er und du mir einen 75er. Na, ist das nichts ???:m


----------



## Sir Franky (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Moin Jungs !



Stokker schrieb:


> Okay, um die Berlinerisch /Müncher Allianz zu festigen kommst du nächste Woche hoch nach Fehmarn. dann fange ich dir ein paar 50er und du mir einen 75er. Na, ist das nichts ???:m


 

Kann ich mitkommen... meine ja nur so... vielleicht braucht ihr noch nen Schiedsrichter !? #c 

Gruß
Franky :m


----------



## Stokker (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Na klar, du bringst das Bier mit..:m


----------



## Sir Franky (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Moin Moin !

Na sicher bring ich den Hopfensaft mit.

Wer einen um die 50cm zurück setzt darf ne Jolle aufreissen, wer einen um 70cm zurück setzt bekommt zu der Jolle noch nen Kurzen.  

Mal sehen ob ihr am Ende der Tour noch gerade laufen könnt. #c 

Vielleicht machen wir ja letztendlich aus der Tour sogar noch ne zünftige "Skatrunde" (Bierlachs) auf hoher See... hätte doch auch mal was. :m 

Hoch lebe der Dorsch... auf der er wachset und gedeit !

Gruß

Franky


----------



## Stokker (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Genau, und der Tunkenhasser kriegt Kakao, der muss noch fahren...:m


----------



## BennyO (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Ich verstehe die Kutterkapitaine sehr gut, die rum meckern,. wenn Angler übermaßige Dorsche zurück setzten. Versetzt euch doch auch mal in die Lage von denen rein.
Sie reißen sich oft den Ars... auf um den Dorsch zu finden. Komtm wenig Fisch hoch, meckern die Angle oft über die Qualtitäten des Kapitains. Dann findt er Fische, und die setzten Angler wieder zurück weil sie unter 50 cm sind. Finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung aber muss ja jeder selber wissen.
Wenn man vom KLeinboot fährt, finde ich, kann man das ja machen aber nicht vom Kutter.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



BennyO schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Kutterkapitaine sehr gut, die rum meckern,. wenn Angler übermaßige Dorsche zurück setzten. Versetzt euch doch auch mal in die Lage von denen rein.
> Sie reißen sich oft den Ars... auf um den Dorsch zu finden. Komtm wenig Fisch hoch, meckern die Angle oft über die Qualtitäten des Kapitains. Dann findt er Fische, und die setzten Angler wieder zurück weil sie unter 50 cm sind. Finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung aber muss ja jeder selber wissen.
> Wenn man vom KLeinboot fährt, finde ich, kann man das ja machen aber nicht vom Kutter.
> 
> ...




Fühlt sich ein Kapitän nicht schon genug 
bestätigt wenn seine "Manschaft" Fische fängt?

Wenn ich Mitangler dabei habe freue ich mich sehr wenn diese
Fisch fangen. Das zeigt dann ja mein "Können" fische zu finden.

Wenn diese dann noch "großzügig" entmehmen freue ich mich
doppelt. Aber wie gesagt ist ne persönliche Sache und ich denke jeder sollte das so handhaben wie *er *es richtig findet.

@ Klaus & Stokker Eurer Tour würde ich gerne noch einen Schleswig-Holstein/Niedersachsen Mischling anfügen :q 

Jeder so wie er Lust hat- Hauptsache entspanntes Angeln!  
(Egal ob nun mit Bierchen oder Kakao.|rolleyes )
Ich nehme übrigens auch einen Kakao :m


----------



## Waldima (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



BennyO schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Kutterkapitaine sehr gut, die rum meckern,. wenn Angler übermaßige Dorsche zurück setzten. Versetzt euch doch auch mal in die Lage von denen rein.
> Sie reißen sich oft den Ars... auf um den Dorsch zu finden. Komtm wenig Fisch hoch, meckern die Angle oft über die Qualtitäten des Kapitains. Dann findt er Fische, und die setzten Angler wieder zurück weil sie unter 50 cm sind. Finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung aber muss ja jeder selber wissen.
> Wenn man vom KLeinboot fährt, finde ich, kann man das ja machen aber nicht vom Kutter.
> 
> ...


 
@Benny
Das ist ja ein ganz neuer Ansatz: 
Beim Abschlachten/Zurücksetzen der Fische danach gehen, ob sie vom Kutter oder vom Kleinboot gefangen wurden... Also steht die Frage im Vordergrund: Werde ich von einer größeren Anzahl anderer bei meiner Entscheidung beobachtet oder nicht, lasse ich mich also fremdsteuern oder stehe ich zu meiner eigenen Überzeugung. Wir sind wieder beim Ausgangspunkt dieses Threads: reine Charakterfrage..
Ich persönlich glaube, dass es den Kapitänen herzlich egal ist , ob du maßige Dorsche zurücksetzt oder nicht. Wer Jahrzehnte im Geschäft ist (das sind die allermeisten Kutterkapitäne), den interessiert der einzelne Dorsch nicht mehr. Es sei denn, es handelt sich um so einen kapitalen Fang, dass er sich zum Wiegen/Fotografieren bei einer offiziellen Fischwiegestelle eignet. 
Und der Kapitän kriegt von uns schließlich sein Geld, egal, ob wir nun maßige Dorsche zurücksetzen oder nicht. 
Aber die Diskussion entwickelt sich in eine Richtung, die mir doch eher ein "Nebenkriegsschauplatz" zu sein scheint. *Das große Probleme sind eben die vielen abgemetzelten untermaßigen Dorsche, nicht die gelegentlich zurückgesetzten maßigen Fische. *

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## Klaus S. (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



Waldima schrieb:


> *Das große Probleme sind eben die vielen abgemetzelten untermaßigen Dorsche, nicht die gelegentlich zurückgesetzten maßigen Fische. *


 
Ich glaube kaum das es hier ein Boardie zugeben würde das er untermaßige Fische abschlägt. Meist sind es eh die "Gelgenheitskutterangler" die die Untermaßigen eintüten. Ich glaub noch nicht einmal das die wissen das der Dorsch ein Mindestmaß von 38 cm hat. 
Du schreibst auch "*die vielen abgemetzelten untermaßigen Dorsche*", ich persönlich habe das eigentlich nur bei "privaten Fahrten" mit den Kuttern erlebt und *NIE* bei irgendwelchen organisierten Veranstaltungen. Also sind diese "Wettfischen" gar nicht so schlecht wie ihr allgemeiner Ruf. Jedenfalls werden dadurch die untermaßigen Dorsche besser geschützt.

@Stokker,
ich hab doch nirgends geschrieben das ich einen 75er wieder zurück setzten würde (wenn nicht gerade Laichdorsch) sondern gefragt ob es nicht besser wäre diese zurück zu setzen anstatt der 50er. 
Bin am 19. und 20.11. auf Fehmarn, können gerne ein (oder zwei oder drei....) Bierchen beim Brandungsangeln verhaften. Möchte dann sehen wie du die mühsam erkämpften 50er wieder schwimmen läßt. Oder machst du da einen Unterschied ob in der Brandung gefangen oder vom Boot aus???


----------



## Esox Georg (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> ich hab doch nirgends geschrieben das ich einen 75er wieder zurück setzten würde (wenn nicht gerade Laichdorsch) sondern gefragt ob es nicht besser wäre diese zurück zu setzen anstatt der 50er.


 
@Klaus
Die Sache ist wohl ne Kreisbahn ohne Start und Ziel. Wenn du dein vorher angeführtes Beispiel(lieber 3 50iger als ein 70iger mitzunehmen)  betrachtest, finde ich das die drei 50 auch mal zum 70iger werden könnten und dann auch mehr Laich produzieren.Wiederum kannst du mir vorwerfen das der Laich des einen 70igers für mehr Nachwuchs sorgt der dann, wenn er so weit ist, ablaichen könnte und blaa blaa...|bla: 

Das Ganze ist wie gesagt mehr ne Charakterfrage. Jeder sollte sein eigenes Handeln für sich moralisch rechtfertigen können und den Leuten die sich nicht an die gezetzlichen Bestimmungen handeln sollte viel mehr auf den Fingern gehauen werden und ins Gewissen geredet werden.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



Esox Georg schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist wie gesagt mehr ne Charakterfrage. Jeder sollte sein eigenes Handeln für sich moralisch rechtfertigen können und den Leuten die sich nicht an die gezetzlichen Bestimmungen handeln sollte viel mehr auf den Fingern gehauen werden und ins Gewissen geredet werden.



Ahmen!


----------



## BennyO (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Ich treffe meine Entschiedungen nicht von einer größeren Anzahl zuguckender Leute. Ich finde das auf eine Art einfach nur unfähr dem Kapitain gegenüber. Das ist meine Einstellung.
Muss ja auch jeder selber wissen sag ich mal. Und man ist kein schlechtere Mensch, wenn man 40er Dorsche mitnimmt oder sehe ich das falsch??



Gruß Benny


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



BennyO schrieb:


> Und man ist kein schlechtere Mensch, wenn man 40er Dorsche mitnimmt oder sehe ich das falsch??



Bist du nicht... jedenfalls für mich nicht :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Bist du nicht... jedenfalls für mich nicht :m


 
Ich find`dich auch ganz  #6 !

Gruß Chris


----------



## BennyO (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Na dann ist ja alles paletti.  :m 


Gruß Benny


----------



## Esox Georg (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Hat ja auch niemand behauptet, gemeint mit schlechte Menschen sind ja auch nur die, die untermaßige Fische sich schmecken lassen. Letztes mal hab i z.B. gehört das ein Fischer frische Haff-Zander(höchstens bis 30cm) für so ungefähr 1,50€ das Kilo verkauft hat. Was die Jungs da machen ist den Glaub i selbst öfter nicht bewusst... I will mir aber auch nicht raus nehmen Menschen als "schlechte" u "Gute" einzuteilen.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Gut oder schlecht ist nicht die Frage. 

Ich finde das jeder Angler in der Pflicht steht untermaßige Fische zurück zu setzen.

Mir wäre es sogar lieber wenn Mindestmaße höher gelegt werden.

Ich frage mich überhaupt , ob die Mindestmaße so ausgelegt sind das Fische eines Mindestmaßes fähig sind schon abzulaichen. Hat da jemand Ahnung ???


----------



## BennyO (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Ne darübr kann ich nix sagen. HAbe ich auch ehrlich gesgat noch nie drüber nach gedacht.


Gruß Benny


----------



## butje_hh (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

 *  Wer untermaßige Fische mitnimmt , dem gehört der schein auf ewig entzogen. Solche Gierhälse sorgen nur für eins.. immer weniger Fisch.
Mindestmaße sind nicht da um Angler zu ärgern sondern den Bestand zu erhalten, damit jeder Fisch mindestens einmal in seinem Leben für Nachwuchs sorgen kann.
Denjenigen der dies nicht beachten sollte man auf Lebenszeit jegliche Angelei verbieten und im Falle der Zuwiederhandlung mit empfindlichen Strafen belegen, aber nicht Geld nein absitzen.
Mag sich krass anhören, aber wenn ich nur daran denke wieviel die Vereine jetzt schon für Besatz ausgeben müssen weil der natürliche Bestand nicht ausreicht wird mir
:v .
Deswegen.. KEIN PARDON*


----------



## Fischbox (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



BennyO schrieb:


> ...Ich finde das auf eine Art einfach nur unfähr dem Kapitain gegenüber...



Wieso unfair dem Käpt`n gegenüber. Er hat doch sein Job erledigt und den Angler zum Fisch gebracht. Aus die Maus! Der Angler hat dem Käpt'n gegenüber nur die Verpflichtung sich an Bord vernünftig zu benehmen. Mehr nicht.....


----------



## Fischpaule (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Moin Moin
Schafft mir Klarheit
Ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit dem Meeresangeln
Wenn ich aber in den Geschäften die Rotbarsche sehe mit ihrem 
:vausgekotzden Darm und ihren vorgequollenden Augen
kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es einem Fisch der aus großer tiefe rasch hochgeholt wurde viel bringt, das man ihn zurücksetzt? egal wie groß er ist

unabhängig davon sind Mindestmaße wichtiger als Schonzeiten um einen Bestand zu erhalten bzw. zu erhöhen


----------



## Fischbox (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Schafft mir Klarheit
> Ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit dem Meeresangeln
> Wenn ich aber in den Geschäften die Rotbarsche sehe mit ihrem
> ...



Das ist zwar beides Meeresangeln, aber trotzdem kann man das nicht vergleichen. Der Ostseedorsch kommt selten aus mehr aus 
 30 Meter Tiefe hoch, meistens sogar eher max. 20 Meter. Das kann er im Normalfall problemlos ab. Der Rotbarsch geht bei 30 Meter meist schon in die Knie. 

Und selbstverständlich wird hier sowieso nur von Fällen gesprochen, in denen das Zurücksetzen auch Sinn macht.


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Ist ja alles ganz ehrenhaft. Letztendlich geht es aber nicht nur um das Maß selbst.
Wenn ich irgendwelche Ausreden akzeptiere, wie
-Fisch war zu stark verletzt,
-Fisch kann den Druckverlust nicht verkraften,
-er sah sooo krank aus,
-das war doch mein erster,
schaffe ich Rechtfertigungsgründe. Es muß so sein, dass absolut kein Fisch aus irgendwelchen "Vernunftsgründen" dann doch in der Kiste landen darf. Wenn ihn dann die Möwen fressen, wars doch auch eine natürliche Verwendung. Die Möwe brauchte keinen andere Fisch mehr töten. Wenn auch nur ein Fisch unter 1000 überlebt, ist es immer noch mehr, als wenn alle 1000 in die Tonne gekloppt werden.


----------



## BennyO (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

ganz genau. Überlebt der Dorsch das zurück setzten nicht, so wird  er von den Möwen gefressen.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Und selbstverständlich wird hier sowieso nur von Fällen gesprochen, in denen das Zurücksetzen auch Sinn macht.


 
Natürlich muß jeder Untermaßige zurück gesetzt werden. Egal ob überlebensfähig oder auch nicht. Ansonsten kommen nämlich die "Kleinfischmörder" mit genau den von @Dolfin angeführten Ausreden. Wäre doch schön wenn die Kutterkapitäne als Fischereiaufseher eingesetzt würden und diesen "Kleinfischmördern" endlich mal rechtlich (Einzug des Fischereischeins) in die Schranken weisen könnten und nicht nur moralisch.


----------



## MSZufriedenheit (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

@ Klaus S

Kutterkapitäne gehören zu keiner Behörde und wollen das garantiert auch nicht. Somit dürfen wir noch nicht mal nach dem Besitz des Fischereischeines fragen.

Rein rechtlich ist da nichts zu machen. Dennoch trägt die Besatzung eines Angelkutters aus ureigenem Interesse Mitverantwortung für die Einhaltung des Mindestmaßes. Aus eigenem Erleben kann ich sagen, daß ein einfacher Hinweis meist ausreicht. Falls nicht, habe ich als eigener Herr auf dem Schiff auch keine Hemmunge, in die Fischkisten der Angler zu greifen und die untermassigen selbst zurückzusetzen. Fast nie kommt ein widerspruch und wenn doch, brauch ich nie was zu sagen, dann kommt für denjenigen die volle Breitseite der Mitangler.

Falls bei uns an Bord jemand maßige Fische released, so sehe ich das nicht mal.....das muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


Herzliche Grüße aus Warnemünde


----------



## Carptigers (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

us eigenem Erleben kann ich sagen, daß ein einfacher Hinweis meist ausreicht. Falls nicht, habe ich als eigener Herr auf dem Schiff auch keine Hemmunge, in die Fischkisten der Angler zu greifen und die untermassigen selbst zurückzusetzen...


Find ich super !!!


----------



## BennyO (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Ja ist echt eine super Sache von dir. Nur leider ist das auf fast keinem Schiff so. Die meisten sage. Hör mal der is aber kein. Dann sagt der Angler ach quatsch und sofort liegt er in der Fischkiste. 
Super Aktion kann ich nur loben.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Puenktchen (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Hallo Leute,

zum einen muß ich sagen, das es schade ist, das man so einen Thread überhaupt eröffnen muß. Wo wir doch alle Angler sind und über die Bestandserhaltung unsere Prüfung gemacht haben. Leider (und das ist bei uns Menschen ja immer so) gibt es da immer wieder Ausnahmen, die aus vielleicht Giergründen, diese untermaßigen Fische abschlachten. Das sind wahrscheinlich die selben Leute, die nach einem Leertag im Fischgeschäft einkaufen und dann zu Hause mit einem Mega- Fang prahlen.#q #q ..ohne Worte..

Ich war vor zwei Wochen auf der Ostsee zum Kutterangeln. Die Fänge waren wirklich rar ausgegangen. Aber wer sich vorher kundig gemacht hat, hätte gelesen, das es zu Zeit eh nich so gut läuft.
Wir sind trotzdem gefahren und hatten ein megaschönes Wochenende und ein haufen Spass dazu. Auch ohne viel Fisch, kann man den haben. Denn für mich steht das an oberer Stelle, einen schönen Tag mit Freunden und dem selben Hobby zu teilen.

Einen untermaßigen Fisch wieder einzusetzen, sollte für jeden Angler eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein.|kopfkrat Es ist aber leider wirklich eine Charakterfrage...und den haben ja manche nun mal nicht...nicht nur beim angeln.#d LEIDER
Liebe Grüße aus Halle/Saale, vom Pünktchen#h


----------



## MSZufriedenheit (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

@ Carptigers

danke, und nach meinen Erfahrungen hab ich dadurch keinen einzigen Kunden verloren.

Wehe, bei uns bringt einer das Argument vom Suppendorsch....
Es gibt keinen Grund untermaßige Fische mitzunehmen!!!!

Herzliche Grüße aus Warnemünde


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Zitat:MSZufriedenheit;1323498]@ Carptigers

danke, und nach meinen Erfahrungen hab ich dadurch keinen einzigen Kunden verloren.

Wehe, bei uns bringt einer das Argument vom Suppendorsch....
Es gibt keinen Grund untermaßige Fische mitzunehmen!!!!


Genau so ist es! Außerdem denke ich, das kein Kunde Interesse an einer Unmotivierten und Uncouragierten Crew hat! 

Ich für meinen Teil würde nach so einer aktion vom Kapitän eher direkt die nächste Tour buchen. 

Den wen einer ein problem damit hat das er auf so einen groben Fehltritt hingewiesen wird, kann man auf ihn als Kunden bzw. Mitangler auch getrost verzichten.

Gruß Chris


----------



## henningcl (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

hi

nachdem hier alle probleme auf dem tisch liegen ,denke ich wird es zeit für lösungsvorschläge.

ich finde kudderkapitäne können eine menge tun.

zb.:
1. tafeln aufhängen mit den aktuellen mindestmassen +erklärungen ,warum mindestmasse wichtig sind.
(gelegenheitsangler)

2. überall an bord massstäbe aufhängen

3. mal eine durchsage machen(bitte achtet auf die mindestmasse)

und die waschpo könnte sich auch mal an den steg stellen und nachmessen,wenns nicht schon filets sind.


wenn jemand einen massigen fisch zurücksetzt kann es nicht von nachteil sein.#6


wenn aber jemand einen untermassigen fisch mitnimmt kann es keine vorteile haben|gr:


beste grüsse


----------



## Waldima (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

@henningcl

Guter Beitrag! #6 

Auf der MS "Karoline" habe ich mal im Salon ein Plakat mit dem aktuellen Mindestmaß gesehen. Thomas Deutsch weist auf seiner Homepage (www.ms-einigkeit.de/Neuigkeiten/aktuell) auf das Mindestmaß hin. Aber je unmittelbarer der Angler mit der Info konfrontiert wird (also an Deck), desto mehr Wirkung zeigt der Hinweis hoffentlich. Dann gibt es auch keine Ausreden mehr wie: "Hab ich nicht gewusst!".

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## Stokker (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*



MSZufriedenheit schrieb:


> @ Klaus S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Na, das klingt doch schon mal ganz gut...


----------



## BennyO (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

Ich wäre auch dafür, dass an Deck Schilder oder änliches aufgehangen werden, damit wirklich alle das Mindestmaß einhalten.
Denke nur das das nie so passieren wird.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Waldima (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

@ all

Wer den Bericht von Trüsche34 ( Erstes Mal zum Hochseeangeln (und erstmal zum letzten Mal)) gelesen hat, wird feststellen müssen, dass es auch _zumindest einen Kutterkapitän_ ( sehr vorsichtig formuliert) gibt, der nichts gegen das Töten untermaßiger Fische hat. Diese Leute schreien erfahrungsgemäß am lautesten, wenn immer weniger gefangen wird und die Angler ausbleiben. Denn ein so volles Schiff wie Trüsche34 es auf der "Silverland" erlebt hat, ist nicht mehr die Regel. Wir können auf die Eurokraten schimpfen wie wir wollen - viele Probleme sind hausgemacht.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

schöner thread!!! das es eine charakterfrage sein soll, das mindestmaß einzuhalten finde ich eine klasse überlegung. ich kenne einen see, da liegt das mindestmaß für den hecht bei 65cm, für die gastangler!!!!! die vereinsangler knüppeln auch 40ger, leider schon gesehen! es gibt aber auch genügend gastangler, die nen 55ger mitnehmen, denn die karte und das mietboot sind sehr teuer. "die vereinsmitglieder machen es ja auch", also kleinere hechte als 65 mitzunehmen. 

kontrolliert wird nicht, für mich eine ganz klare charakterfrage daher. wie armseelig sich einzugestehen, dass man nicht mal selbst erkennt, das man sich und den fischen damit absolut keinen gefallen tut, noch schlimmer bei babydorschen, das is ja schon kindermord! und leider gottes wird generell so wenig kontrolliert. übermäßiges knüppeln ist schädlich, aber "brut" abzuschlagen ist schamlos. 

jeder angler sollte begreifen, dass es schier unmöglich ist, seine ausgaben wieder reinzuangeln. soviel fisch kann ich gar nicht essen (gut, will ich eh nicht ;-)), wie ich an geld ins angeln investiere und sicherlich die meisten anderen angler auch nicht.

was mir bei den dorschen sonst noch in den kopf kam ist die sache, dass es eigentlich absolut nicht die angler sind, die schaden anrichten. ein fischer holt tonnenweise dorsch raus. auch er hat mindestmaße einzuhalten. macht er auch, sonst kann er einpacken. ein 20ger dorsch in einem tonnenschweren netz mit tausenden anderen fischen wird sofort zerquetscht, doch er muss ihn zurückwerfen. oh man, wie sinnvoll!!! der fischer sieht nur das geld, klar, zuhause warten die kleinen. lieber würd ich monatlich was spenden, wenn dafür diese massenfischerei aufhören würde. wir kriegen alles platt. da vergeht mir sowieso der appetit, bei diesem wiederwertigen raubbau an der natur. ist es nicht auch eine charakterfrage, dorschfilets zu kaufen? ich fange lieber selbst dorsch. könnte den jede woche essen aber damit zeige ich ja interesse. einfach mal ein paar jahre fangverbot, nicht nur in der ostsee, auch in großen seen. aber naja, danach beißen sie ja noch besser ,-) lösungen hab ich keine, zumindest keine, die einhaltbar oder umsetzbar wäre. wie wärs damit: pro nase dürfen aufm dorschkutter nur noch 10 fische mitgenommen werden? aber auch daran findet wohl irgendjemand was negatives. nun ja, c&r, mindestmaß, alles ne charakterfrage, um mal ein ende zu finden


----------



## Waldima (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

@ all

Fazit diese Threads:

Es gibt doch noch viele Angler mit Charakter - hoffentlich noch viel mehr, als die, die sich hier geäußert haben. Laßt uns gemeinsam versuchen, die "Unvernünftigen" durch überzeugende Argumente (nicht Beschimpfungen) zum Umdenken zu bewegen.
Wenn wir dann noch die Kutter meiden, auf denen das Töten von Untermaßigen toleriert oder gerade dazu aufgefordert wird, werden wir noch lange Freude an unserem gemeinsamen Hobby haben. Für das Binnenangeln gilt das natürlich genauso.

Gruß,

Waldima #h


----------



## FPB (1. November 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

@ mszufriedenheit,

freue mich schon drauf am 18.11. wieder mal mit euch rauszufahren,

da ich im anderen thread von gefangenen holzmakrelen gelesen habe
wollte ich gleich mal nachfragen welcher unterschied zur makrele und gibt es ein mindestmaß ?

gruß
frank


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. November 2006)

*AW: Mindestmaß: Einhaltung Charakterfrage*

@bubbel2000
ich glaube, mit fangverboten über ein paar jahre kommst du nicht hin, das einzige, was meiner meinung nach helfen würde, wäre, die preisschraube ganz gewaltig nach oben zu drehen. die leute kaufen doch wie die blöden nicht nur, weils schmeckt, sondern weils immer billiger wird. schau doch mal, was fisch heutzutage kostet. und da es ja mit umwelt zu tun hat, können sie meinetwegen ne saftige umweltsteuer auf den fisch draufknallen, damit die nachfrage sinkt. 
das blöde daran ist dann aber, daß die internationalen fangflotten dann noch lange nicht aufhören! internationale preisbestimmung, fangquotenregelungen, usw. ? never, leider!!!


----------

